# Whats this Western Flyer "Cosmic Flyer" frame worth?



## SlowGoin' (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a chance to get this frame and was intrested in what it may be worth. it has the original headlight in it which after a little research seems to be rare.





Thank you,
BJ


----------



## bits n pieces (Apr 24, 2012)

*Depending on tank condition*

and how much you want it, i wouldnt pay over $60 to $75, Id be much happier paying $20.


----------



## SlowGoin' (Apr 24, 2012)

*Heres a better pic of the tank.*





I do like the look of the frame and it comes with 2 sets of cranks, fenders, and wheels. 

Thank you bits n pieces


----------



## jpromo (Apr 24, 2012)

What's the asking price? I'd agree on maxing out around 60$; if you plan to put it together yourself, you may put more into it than it'll be worth but the parts are pretty common and fit many models so they can be had pretty cheaply. Or you could probably find a nearly whole bike lest the tank for 75-100$ and make one nice, complete bike. Or build it up the way you want with parts you have lying around!

Make sure all of the light parts are there, lens, battery tray, dashboard switch. Those are the hardest parts to find on these space race bikes and the ones that would cost the most to complete it. Good luck!


----------



## SlowGoin' (Apr 24, 2012)

*Thank you!*

They're asking $40...


----------



## jpromo (Apr 24, 2012)

EDIT: Just saw that it comes with wheels and a few other goodies. That helps. I'd say 100$ would be fair if you like the bike. Is there a fork? They're pretty easy to find or you can pick up a chrome rattrap springer one.. that would probably look cool on there. Once it's all said and done, you have over 100$ in parts there so you won't lose out if you end up not doing anything with it.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 24, 2012)

SlowGoin' said:


> They're asking $40...




I'd spring for 40$; wheels are worth that.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2012)

*I'll take it*



SlowGoin' said:


> They're asking $40...





Buy it and ship it to me....just pm'd you.
I didn't realize you were thinking of buying it. I thought you already had it.
How do you know it's a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer? Is the chainguard with the bike?

I'll admit it's in pretty bad shape but, as the others have said if the tank and innerds are there it would a great price at $40...push for $25 ...just saying.

Lots of resto to be done here and I would use that as a bargaining tool to get the lowest price.
I still could use the tank, wheels and fenders. Looks like the dash has been trashed...what a shame.


----------



## flightliner59 (Sep 27, 2017)

SlowGoin' said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a chance to get this frame and was intrested in what it may be worth. it has the original headlight in it which after a little research seems to be rare.
> View attachment 49666
> ...


----------



## flightliner59 (Sep 27, 2017)

I
 I would give you a $100 for whats pictured.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

flightliner59 said:


> I
> 
> I would give you a $100 for whats pictured.



You do realize this post is over five years old!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> You do realize this post is over five years old!



You know it's an OLD post, when JD's excited about a '60s bike!!


----------

